# Knight BK-92 Owners



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone converted to the 209 primmer system on these guns and how much of a difference has it made?

Thanks, Koby


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I did......
the conversion i used did NOT incorporate the plastic jacket for the primer...
the primer fit inside the breech plug.... and they got stuck.... all brands..... in fact I think there is still a primer stuck in that breech plug :evil: 

My brothers Knight uses the red plastic thingy's.... it seems to work well....

On a side note, I am very pleased with loose 777 FFF and musket caps.

You gonna smoke pole your ram?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Was your kit directly from knight or an off brand? I noticed on Knights website, there's a special note that says to contact customer service for mk-85 or bk-92 cappers. I'm guessing without the special capper, I would then have problems. Yes, I'm going to try with my muzzleloader. There is only me and one other hunter and I have the whole month of Nov. to get it done. Let me know if you want to go look for the rams.

Thanks, Koby


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

my rifle came with two breech plugs:
1) normal plug with 1/4-28 female threads to accept a nipple- either muket or no 11
2) 209 plug- see attached picture

and it came with the capper that you see in the pic.... the capper bent and broke the first time i used it. Hated it.


----------

